# Some new family members :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Here are some of my new litters  There are splash / siamese / himilaya / Satins / Texel / Astrex


























































































































The splash / Siamese / himilaya litter

















Boys

























































Girls

































































My black tan litter 5 girls


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Canada really needs some of those texel coats! (if we don't have them already)


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

There also wery cute  I wish i could help, but here from Denmark, its a little bit hard


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh just cover one in postage stamps, I'm sure he'd get here eventually.


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Seafolly said:


> Oh just cover one in postage stamps, I'm sure he'd get here eventually.


  Maybe we could do that to get some satins and a few other genes into Australia.

LovelyMouse, I really like that shiny blue bub in the first litter. So pretty!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll definitely have some satin babies in a few weeks so this can be put to the test. ;D


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

:mrgreen: :lol: Then send some to denmark also 

And thanks for the fine comments :mrgreen:


----------

